
Chrome 69, “Clear browsing data” – “Cookies and other data” keeps local storage - ColinWright
https://twitter.com/ctavan/status/1044285835133300736
======
DarkWiiPlayer
The good news just keep on coming in without end, do they? Yeah, I just
noticed this too while clearing my cookies. You have to manually delete all of
that stuff if you want it gone, which (in my opinion) is a major usability
flaw.

------
ColinWright
Hah - I now see that the main discussion is over here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18064537](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18064537)

Oh well, never mind.

~~~
DarkWiiPlayer
Not quite. There seem to be two problems:

The one everyone cares about, that google keeps its own cookies

and the one you mentioned, that it also keeps local storage (not only that of
google)

